# Have Crew/Equip will travel? IA, NEB, IL



## Cooperthumb (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello 
We have the equip just need the snow so with the big storm coming in the north we want to find some work up there for the next few days and see where it goes from there
we are out of St. Louis, Mo. Looking to stay less then five hours away. We are Fully insured Comm Auto, Gen Lia, Workers Comp. Can Send Photos if you like List of equipment we could bring with us. 

1. 92 F700 10ft Boss 5yd salter
2. 93 1 ton 8.5 ft western 2 yd salter
3. JD 318 5ft snow bear (sidewalks)
4. JD 322 48" plow 
5. My Shovelers


----------

